# The SAS Couchsurfing thread



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

So I've never been much of a traveller for varied reasons. But I like the idea of doing it cheaply through Couchsurfing and meeting people from different cultures. I'm not sure I can get into it all straight away though as most people on it tend to be extroverted, outgoing and seasoned travellers unlike me.

I'm sure there will be others here who would love it if they could stay/hang out with someone more understanding of their shyness, travel more than they are atm and build up some more confidence. We can refer to people's actual Couchsurfing profiles to determine their reliability.

I'll start off:

I'm from the UAE but am studying in the Northeast of the UK right now. I occassionally visit Mumbai, where I'm originally from.

www.couchsurfing.org for those who dont know about it


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm going to Shanghai and Beijing from September 1st-10th with my parents. Not sure if I'll be free to meet at all but send me a PM and I'll let you know when I'm there


----------



## Dreary (Jul 25, 2013)

I can meet with someone in russia or ukraine


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

this sounds badass!.. but i doubt theres many people here willing to do it.. plus how many people have their own place...


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> this sounds badass!.. but i doubt theres many people here willing to do it.. plus how many people have their own place...


Yeah, there hasn't been much of a response so far... but from my point of view this looks like a pretty logical thing to do if you have SA though - doesn't travel broaden the mind and all that?

It doesn't necessarily have to be about staying at someone's place. People use that site to meet with other travellers all the time.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

This sounds amazing OP! It's always been a dream of mine to go visit far off places. Just can't now still being a poor college student and all 

Let me know in a few years if you're still doing it


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Not sure if this is still active, but it would be pretty cool. I'll be in western Europe by the end of Jan. for quite some time so if anyone wants to hang out that would be incredible.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I've never done it, but it certainly looks very very interesting.
I've stayed with a host family in another country, but never for free with someone. It would be nice. I think I will sign up to the site next year, when I (should) have my own place.


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

pbandjam said:


> This sounds amazing OP! It's always been a dream of mine to go visit far off places. Just can't now still being a poor college student and all
> 
> Let me know in a few years if you're still doing it


Its the same with me...you can still host/meetup with people visiting your city though 

I hope I will be!


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Not sure if this is still active, but it would be pretty cool. I'll be in western Europe by the end of Jan. for quite some time so if anyone wants to hang out that would be incredible.


Whereabouts in western Europe would you be? Posting a specific country would make it easier for people to know if they'll be able to meet you


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I've never done it, but it certainly looks very very interesting.
> I've stayed with a host family in another country, but never for free with someone. It would be nice. I think I will sign up to the site next year, when I (should) have my own place.


I haven't been brave enough to do it either, I'm always worried I wont provide the level of conversation/cultural insight that my hosts would hope to gain from the whole thing.


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

bump


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Shoot, I feel like I don't even provide the level of conversation people want when I hang out with peers from my own city. But I suppose you'll never gain experience until you start doing it. You don't have to be cultural and snobby. Just try to be fun. All in all, these hosts are just interested in hearing your story. Tell them why your here. Memorize a few songs you love, get wild and dance, be enthusiastic about seeing the town and new things. That's all you really can do.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This thread is going to end with someone chained up in the basement. :yes


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

jimjam said:


> Shoot, I feel like I don't even provide the level of conversation people want when I hang out with peers from my own city. But I suppose you'll never gain experience until you start doing it. You don't have to be cultural and snobby. Just try to be fun. All in all, these hosts are just interested in hearing your story. Tell them why your here. Memorize a few songs you love, get wild and dance, be enthusiastic about seeing the town and new things. That's all you really can do.


I suppose thats different though, they're not providing you with a free bed or anything lol. Thats quite true actually, I do have to just go for it at some stage. Thats a great list of things to add to my checklist  Would help a lot if I could start with someone from SAS though. Might be a case of doing too much too soon otherwise.


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

arnie said:


> This thread is going to end with someone chained up in the basement. :yes


This thread is all about trying new things.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

spurs13 said:


> I suppose thats different though, they're not providing you with a free bed or anything lol. Thats quite true actually, I do have to just go for it at some stage. Thats a great list of things to add to my checklist  Would help a lot if I could start with someone from SAS though. Might be a case of doing too much too soon otherwise.


It's not that different. There are plenty of times I've slept at a stranger's house, either because I was too drunk, or too tired. They never minded. I've learned that people in general are good. They're not going to throw someone out if they have no where to go at the moment.

All you have to do to gain favor of a person is do them a favor. Help them move some furniture, or bring in their groceries, or fix their car. You just gotta show them that you are honest, nice, and trustworthy. Then, you are no longer strangers and can start becoming friends.

If there is a host that will treat you badly or look down on you because you aren't interesting and exciting enough for their standards, not only are they a ****ty host but also a ****ty person, and aren't worth your time.

A good host won't specifically "want" anything out of you, other than basic companionship.


----------

